# Cardas Audio Hexlink Five Series



## rarsen

My neighbor at work has an older Cardas Audio Hexlink Five Series pair of interconnects which he is offering to sell to me.

 Anyone want to comment on that model, to what present day model it might compare to and the rough value. 

 I will be testing them until after the week-end and would greatly appreciate your comments as part of my analysis.


----------



## taoster

ive got the Cardas Audio quadlink Five series. the hexlink should be a little better. the quadlink is a warm sounding cable that has has a roll-off at the top while maintaining much of the detail. comparing to the outlaws, the quadlink is very warm and coloured but has just as good detail and smoother presentation. so unless you need to tweak your system in that direction, i would be careful.


----------



## DarkAngel

Old cardas hexlink cables were replaced by current Cross/Golden Cross line. Never tried one but from others comments a warm sounding cable, Cross has more demand in used cable market.


----------



## wasifazim

I used to own a set of Hexlink 5C interconnects..easily, _easily_ the warmest cables I've ever used. Great soundstage, though. Unless your system's too bright, you should probably check out something a bit more revealing..

 Wasif.


----------

